# Anyone have sample contract for Consignment/Rack Merchandising type sales?



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Anyone have a sample contract they can share for consignment type sales where you place items in a store and they pay as the item sales?

I need specifically to know how you deal with who is responsible for items if stolen, etc.

You can Private Message me if you like

thanks
signed,
Printchic


----------



## EsotericInk (Jan 13, 2009)

I need something like this myself, if someone would plz PM me the same or for the better of the forums just post it here


----------

